# You fill in the caption!



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That cougar really has a big ONE!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

B-Y-U..where the girls are girls and the boys wish they were hung like Cosmo.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Headlines : BYU dudes violate COSMO. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it just me or does the dude in the orange hard hat look like he knows what he is doing? :shock: :lol:


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

BYU: The most P***y allowed by the honor code.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

jahan said:


> Is it just me or does the dude in the orange hard hat look like he knows what he is doing? :shock: :lol:


 -_O- ... that's awesome thanks for the laugh


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Home Depot.... still connecting cougars with unassuming young men. 8) 

Just wondering, where is Cosmo's other hand and why does the guy on the right look like he's just gotten a pleasant surprise? Is the guy on the left trying to show Cosmo his "O" face? :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rise and shout the cougars are out! :mrgreen:


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

BYU's version of the "SHOCKER"


----------

